# My New Bow.....



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

I have been admiring some of the big beautiful bows I've seen on your precious furbabies so I decided to buy a couple of them and try them out.

Is my new bow too big?  









What are you laughing at? :smmadder: 










Thanks for looking


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

She looks beautiful. Such a pretty fluff and bow.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh so cute! I love big bows on sweet little girls. Cosy likes them too.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

awww there's beautiful penelope! she looks pretty in her purple bow! :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

We are not laughing........she look like a little doll in her new big bow!!!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I think the bows and Penelope look absolutely gorgeous!!! :smheat: Where did you buy the bows? It looks adorable on her :wub: .


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

QUOTE (Bethy @ Jan 10 2010, 01:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871802


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I have been admiring some of the big beautiful bows I've seen on your precious furbabies so I decided to buy a couple of them and try them out.
> 
> ...


I think it looks great gives her that sweet little girl of days gone by look. I love the big bows and flowers on Malts.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Sooo cute! :wub: :wub: Big bows are the BEST bows! Gigi has tons of big bows!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Penelope looks so sweet in her new bow. :wub: I quite like the big bows, maybe for pictures but I am not sure for general usage.  but then she looks so sweet in anything. 

Lola sends her a gazillion puppy kisses. In the second photo in particular, I would almost swear it was Lola. Lol.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

So cute!!
I have some big bows for Milo but they are a little too girly for him!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I love those bigger bows, she looks adorable!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: :wub: THAT SECOND PICTURE IS SO PRECIOUS :wub: Penelope is so cute :wub: love the bow where did you find it?


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

Penelope is so pretty with the lavender bow.. :wub: :wub: 

Red is my favorite color so Chloe only gets red bows.

Trust me, Penelope's bow isn't too big. Just look at this monster
red bow on my baby girl :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Jan 10 2010, 01:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871804


> She looks beautiful. Such a pretty fluff and bow.[/B]



Aww. Thank you


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 10 2010, 01:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871808


> Oh so cute! I love big bows on sweet little girls. Cosy likes them too.[/B]


Thank you. I got the big bow idea from your precious Cosy and also from Gigi, CeeCee and Rain.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

I think the big bows make the little girls look that much more petite! I love them on Button, and that lavender is just Penelope's color! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 10 2010, 02:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871829


> Sooo cute! :wub: :wub: Big bows are the BEST bows! Gigi has tons of big bows![/B]



Aww..thank you. I saw a thread where you, Brit and Cee Cee's mom mentioned bloomingbows.com so I said let me give them a try and I love them. Thanks guys


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

QUOTE (Remy @ Jan 10 2010, 01:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871809


> awww there's beautiful penelope! she looks pretty in her purple bow! :wub:[/B]


Aww..thank you.


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jan 10 2010, 01:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871811


> We are not laughing........she look like a little doll in her new big bow!!!![/B]


Your precious babies always look so cute with their big bows so I got the idea from you and a couple of others on SM. Thanks


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

QUOTE (Maisie and Me @ Jan 10 2010, 01:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871812


> I think the bows and Penelope look absolutely gorgeous!!! :smheat: Where did you buy the bows? It looks adorable on her :wub: .[/B]


Thanks. I ordered the bows from Bloomingbows.com


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Jan 10 2010, 02:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871831


> Penelope looks so sweet in her new bow. :wub: I quite like the big bows, maybe for pictures but I am not sure for general usage.  but then she looks so sweet in anything.
> 
> Lola sends her a gazillion puppy kisses. In the second photo in particular, I would almost swear it was Lola. Lol.[/B]


Yes the big bows are for picture taking and every day usage is usually an elastic band or smaller bow. Penelope sends Lola a ton of kisses and hugs back :hugging:


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

QUOTE (Cute Chloe @ Jan 10 2010, 03:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871849


> Penelope is so pretty with the lavender bow.. :wub: :wub:
> 
> Red is my favorite color so Chloe only gets red bows.
> 
> ...



Aww. Thank you. I love the monster bow on your precious baby


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey Penelope your bow is beautiful. My mom won't put bows in my hair because my dad won't go for it.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I love the big bow. What size is that? Was that from blooming bows?


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Jan 10 2010, 06:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871926


> I love the big bow. What size is that? Was that from blooming bows?[/B]


Thanks. Yes from blooming bows. I think it's the 2 3/4" or 3" bow


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwwww, Penelope is simply stunning in her big bow.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Cute baby in a cute bow! Penny looks petite and darling!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Love that big bow and that cute little face! :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I love big bows!!! And her's looks absolutely precious! it's not too big at all!!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I love it! It's adorable!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

AWWWH BEAUTIFUL


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Penelope you are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
Beth I am so impressed by how well you do her topknot!!
I love the big bow, I think Sasha will need some too. :chili:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

She looks so pretty!!! :wub2: 
i love her in big bows! :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Awww! These girls look so pretty in their big bows!


----------

